# How many Imitators in a 12x12x18 exo-terra?



## brandonlai (May 7, 2007)

Hey guys

I talked to a store about this question and they said a trio would be fine. 
does that sound weird to you?

I was thinking of getting the 12x12x18 exo terra and i wanted imitators in there, could i responsibly and safely do a pair or a trio of them?

thanks
Brandon


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

I am not a frog expert, only getting into darts now, but I think "THINK" that with the imitators, a couple would do best, unless you have a HUGE vivarium, even then fighting may occur.

The tank size you said is a bit small. I am goign to be building my own vivarium, only because the enxt size up exo-terra 18"x18" base is too big. So I am doing 15"x15". You may want to think about building your own tank, you can get mroe creative and also personally I do not like that black plastic piece on the front of the exo-terra vivariums. It gets in the way and only takes away from the vivariums looks if you end up putting alot of time into furnishing it and planting nice plants.


----------



## leucofrog (Dec 16, 2006)

2..


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

A pair. That tank is approximately 11 gallons.


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

Imitators do get along well in groups, and in fact, in my own experience with them, are more entertaining and show more breeding activity in groups than in isolated pairs. While the females in particular will fight, and certainly do so, they are athletic and don't seem to do any real harm or even intimidate each other a great deal. It's not so much about "territory" as you will find with tinctorius, but breeding competition. However, more than a single pair does need more room than 11 gallons, albeit not a huge amount. If you stick to the 5 gallon per frog guidelines, have a lot of vertical background space with several bromes, they are fine in groups. I wouldn't put more than 2 of any dart species in 11 gallons.


----------

